# Body Armor 2016



## metzler000 (Nov 23, 2015)

So last year I caught my back edge and got slammed on the side of my back. My elbow got pushed into my ribs and my front lower ribs were hurting for weeks.

This year I'm looking to invest in some body armor. I'm looking at the Demon Flex Force X D30 V2, the Demon Armortec Long Sleeve D30 and the Troy Lee 7855 Protective Shirt.

What are your opinions on these? How hot and how restrictive are they?

I really like the Armortec. It's a good looking low profile shirt, but with limited back and rib protection, if I had the same fall, I'm not sure it would help.

The Flex Force is nice, but not much protection for the side of the back and back of the ribs and the front rib protection seems a bit bulky. My love handles don't really need any accentuating. 

The Troy Lee is all over protection, but I'm not sure if it provides the same level of protection, or how bulky it would be. 

Opinions? Any better options?

Mark


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

Spine VPD 2.0 DH Jacket Body Armor Online | POC

look at MTB armor and dirtbike armor too if you don't like the poc.

they are all hot and restrictive but that's the price you pay. I just use tailbone protection.


----------



## Adyfire (Nov 28, 2016)

metzler000 said:


> So last year I caught my back edge and got slammed on the side of my back. My elbow got pushed into my ribs and my front lower ribs were hurting for weeks.
> 
> This year I'm looking to invest in some body armor. I'm looking at the Demon Flex Force X D30 V2, the Demon Armortec Long Sleeve D30 and the Troy Lee 7855 Protective Shirt.
> 
> ...



I just got this for dirt bike riding and I think it would work great in the snow.
http://www.leatt.com/shop/body-protection/body-protector-3df-airfit-lite.html
They also make a beefier one w better rated back/front protection(which I think is overkill for the snow)

Last season I mainly wore football shorts and tshirt. Nike makes some decent ones, that protect your ribs and shoulder, pretty minimal looking.
Also ride with a thin backpack with a back protector in it. Along w the aforementioned tshirt I've slammed on my back in the steep stuff on ice and rode away just fine. Knocked the wind out of me tho.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

I bought the Fox MTB body armor protective suit late season and wore it today to try out some boardslides. The body armor is a bit bulky but i could still bent down and strap my binding without getting choked. It is warm though, and it does not have rib protection, i wear a G-form shirt that has that rib padding to compensate for it.


----------



## Sons of Thunder (Mar 24, 2015)

Don't even think about looks, that should be your last concern! I'd think flexibility and heat regulation/moisture wicking would be more of a priority. Keep in mind this is going under all your gear so unless you want to have your own personal hot tub inside your jacket I'd go with something more minimal.

There's a lot of football/basketball stuff out there that will do the trick as another poster mentioned. One of the best pieces of gear I've ever bought was $5 volleyball knee pads from the local Modell's bargain bin. 

Got these to protect the bum (they're literally called bumsavers)










I'd go with something like this for up top, although I don't wear any protection for my torso.










You didn't have any pads on last year, but even just a little protection makes a huge difference. The first time I fell after getting the aforementioned knee pads/bumsaver I was shocked at how little of the impact I felt. So I wouldn't go overboard with the kind of Space Marine body armor you're looking at lol. And work on that back edge because it should never catch!


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

There is already a fairly lengthy thread on body armour on this site.
I suggest you look it up for suggestions/comments.

Btw, I have had the Demon d3o v2 jacket.
The fit in the shoulders is poor and therefore does not protect where it should.
The place where I bought it advises that the Armortec shirt/jacket is essentially the same product.
I also had the Troy Lee Designs pullover shirt for a couple of years. I moved on when d3o technology came out.

Currently I wear the POC Spine jacket mentioned earlier in this thread. Best flexible protection out there. The back protector is a bit long and may feel a bit restrictive.
I will be trying the g-form shirt this year with their elbow pads sewn onto the shirt. Wore the pants last year with their knee pads sewn onto the pants with much success.

As for hot and restrictive, well, it is another layer of clothing (with padding). I wear my POC jacket as a mid-layer over a merino/poly blend base layer and under a shell jacket. Temperature is perfect in this setup, at least for me.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Grey Dragon nailed it as did several others.

I was in similar place and much older than you I bought something like this.
I dont have anything to compare too, fit, flexibility, etc. I bought first one I found
I just know it saved my ass in the park a few times, knowing I should have bought this years ago


----------

